# super snow eclipse????



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,
we have a super snow high white...but am wondering if she could actually be an eclipse too? I'm only saying this because her nose looks quite white.
Any opinions would be appreciated, as hard one to call.
Will try and get an up to date real close up of the face tomorrow in the daylight 

thanks everyone:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a Eclipse super snow to me.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Gazz:2thumb: Is that quite unsual, a super snow eclipse?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Thanks Gazz:2thumb: Is that quite unsual, a super snow eclipse?


What's the chance of it also being + Enigma, It just looks to have that paler look that Enigma can give a leo.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, definately supersnow eclipse and I did wonder if it was actually a supersnow enigma aswell


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's a SSE Eclipse then it's value is quite high aswell - that'd be a keeper if it was me


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually do not know the parents of this little one as took her on newly hatched from a friend who was over run, so will have to try and find out.
was going to sell her on their behalf kind of thing...but was wondering actually about keeping her once I realised she started looking like an eclipse. I did wonder myself if she had enigma in too.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm leaning towards SS enigma, not so sure on the eclipse though. would need test breeding. If you have a SS Eclipse enigma then..... can i have her?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i might have to put that one in my pocket when i come up :whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The only real way to know is test breeding, But IMO it's the full package Both Eclipse and Enigma and ofcourse Super snow.

Leo in question. It deffo looks to have a white washed nose.

















Super snow enigma, Note the nose stil has spots.









Eclipse super snow, White washed nose.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

thats defo on the enigma gene.

I have a SSE and a SSEE, its closer to my baby SSEE.

That said its really hard to tell a SSE from a SSEE.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone...hmm really is literally turning into an enigma this one lol!!
Are super snow eclipse common? Thanks so much for all your help it is much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Are super snow eclipse common?.


There out there, But there not every where.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Gazz, you amaze me with all your knowledge:2thumb: Crikey don't know what to do now, if to keep or sell :/


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Earth-Angel said:


> Thanks Gazz, you amaze me with all your knowledge:2thumb: Crikey don't know what to do now, if to keep or sell :/


Well you know 100% it's a Super snow so that doesn't need proving. Breed it to a Raptor you'll get 100% Snow offspring of types, If Eclipse you'll get 100% Eclipse eyed offspring. If Enigma you'll get some also "Hopfully". It may also be HET Talbino so you'll get Some Talbino types offspring. However if you get NO! Talbino offspring meaning it's not HET Talbino, You can use it next season in a Balbino eclipes or Ralbino eclipse project: victory:.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

what can i say, STUNNING gecko.. i bet your thinking hard what to do now lol.

good luck anyway.

brad


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys.
Wow is all i can say Gazz:gasp:....lol. Alot to think about!!!


----------

